# [OFF] Un NAS Gentoo fait maison

## El_Goretto

Salut la communauté  :Smile: 

Ce thread est un espace de réflexion, n'hésitez pas à y mettre votre grain de sel.

Après le serveur basse consommation (discuté là et ici), j'en suis à me tâter pour un NAS.

Parce que l'inconvénient (lié à son avantage) du petit serveur, c'est qu'il est petit. Étonnant non? Donc pas de place pour mettre plus de disque (ni de carte d'extension par exemple pour une version "Deluxe").

Hors, dans mon projet final, j'ai besoin d'un PC (jeu), un PC de salon, un routeur/FW gigabit, un serveur basse conso et un stockage centralisé pour tout le bordel.

Bon, si je réduis mes rêves de grandeurs, je reste sur un PC, un (futur) HTPC, un routeur (le serveur déjà existant) et un NAS. D'où le NAS.

Sauf que les solutions "tout intégré" sont chères, et pas spécialement évolutive ni performantes (tout en étant ultra pratiques, tout dépend de l'usage et de l'usager, hein). Comme on peut mettre les mains dans le cambouis, je me dis que je peux faire mon serveur UPnP-A/V, CIFS, iSCSI moi même avec quelque chose de tout aussi performant, voire mieux (que çà par exemple à 450€). En effet, pour rire, j'aimerai bien transférer ma belle carte RAID hardware avec 4 ou 5 disques dans le bestiau.

J'ai repéré 2 beaux boîtiers, 1 pour mini-itx, l'autre acceptant en plus le micro-atx (gage de plus de possibilités):

Q08 mini-itx et le V354, mini-itx et µ-atx.

La question que je me pose par contre, c'est: est-ce que je repars sur de l'Atom, ou bien sur une plate-forme un poil plus couillue, genre du pentium mobile ou le futur AMD.

Vous avez déjà monté des NAS vous-même ou bien une config avec un CPU "mobile"?

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais pas si le CPU compte beaucoup, un bon ptit NFS ça pompe rien (avec mon atom je vais dans les 40-60Mo/sec sur le réseau en Gbits). La RAM et les bus comme d'hab ça par contre c'est critique. (et là pour le coup les trucs à bases d'atom ça suxx...)

Par contre je me demande pourquoi découper en tant de serveur... Sur un seul je fait tout ça (sauf le desktop bien entendu). Ah moins que tu ne comptes pas faire tourner ton NAS tout le temps là je peut comprendre la séparation.

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep, le but est d'avoir le routeur et le NAS allumés 24/24.

Comme le matos actuellement dans le routeur ne peut pas resservir pour un NAS (pas de port PCIe, juste 2 ports SATA), ça m'aurait permis d'avoir enfin une archi clean avec mon futur ex serveur perso qui ne soit pas aussi le routeur/firewall central.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu envisagé un système à base de plateforme ARM ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je veux de la perf côté I/O (réseau Gb) et un port PCIe 4x.

S'il y a une carte mère de ce type là en µatx ou mini-itx, pourquoi pas, au contraire, je suis tout ouïe.

Sinon, il semble y avoir un autre type de carte mère avec un chipset autre que le NM10 (le 82801 IR = ICH9R?) pour aller avec un atom, permettant alors d'en faire une platefore viable pour un NAS?

Parce que je viens de regarder, les processeurs sur socket P, c'est méchamment galère de trouve une carte mère qui va avec.

Et l'AMD Bobcat semble loin...

--

edit: atom+ICH9R ca donne ce genre de carte mère (vers les 175-200$)

----------

## kwenspc

Ah tu veux un NAS 24/24? du coup je vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu sépares ton serveur/routeur/NAS en trois. fin pour un truc @home ça a pas trop de sens je trouve.

----------

## El_Goretto

Me suis mal exprimé, le routeur serait mon actuel serveur/routeur atom, le futur NAS pouvant alors reprendre ce rôle de home serveur. Il n'y aura que 2 équipements, pas 3.

Accessoirement, en alternative il y a des CPUs AMD Athlon II X2 avec un TDP de 45W en socket AM3, donc avec des cartes mères standards.

----------

